# Standing dead Chestnut Oak



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This WAS standing dead until the wind blew hard. I was hoping it would stand another year due to all I need to catch up on sawing.

This is a good example of you don't know what's in a tree until sawn...from the exterior it only looked like a nice shaped stump/base log cut....BUT the spalting added to the Awwwwwwww :1eye: !!!

A few pics... (sorry for the one blurry pic)


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Those 2 in the top pix are amazing. Especially with the ragged edges.
If you could, pleas send that photo to me via e-mail so I can expand it up and look it over closer. Also some dimensions would be nice.
Why is it so dark?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Not to answer for Tim, but in my experience, that's natural color for chestnut oak. It's my favorite oak. Always has strong ray figure and often brown as walnut.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard, I'll get them to you soon.

Qbuilder is correct, chestnut oak ranges in color from mild mid tone or can be as dark as a walnut depending on the geological terrain and down time prior to sawing. Sorry I haven't gotten the slide show pics posted yet on my website, lately my internet and the web aren't cooperating with my computer when I have the midnight hours to download:thumbdown::huh::1eye::blink:

These being standing dead and spalted add to the darkness...and some may be the lighting when photographing, mother-nature doesn't always shine or shade the direction I need at the time of shooting....unfortunately.

Thanks big jim.

These 2 pics are from a different Chestnut Oak tree.... notice the color difference















A pic of a single slab from the standing dead (dark in color)...clearer due to being my D-60 instead of phone pic...








And a pic from the second log cut....


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Tim.

Just not used to oak being that dark.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Website Loaded*

I finally got the pics loaded to my website, here's the link...

http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

please enjoy, thanks


----------

